# GV, (GOLDFIELD CORP) up 800% YTD



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Bought 15000 shares today at $2.09. This year this stock has consolidated for 10-20 days after she makes a run up the flagpole. Average increases per month are 30-45%. Hoping she has several more months like this.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

This might be a big money maker. Bought another 20,000 shares today with a nice average of $2.10 per share. This stock has been trending 30-50% per month this year.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I really wish you could start posting with titles like "ABC guaranteed to be up 800% this year"


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i take it you mean goldfield GV, an electric utility situated in southeast USA.

although GV might stand for vancouver gold co GV, also listed as GSV in nyc.

800% gain might be plausible for GV of vancouver. It may indeed have a valuable property in nevada.

but such a gain seems implausible for a plodding utility in southeast US of A.

can you please tell us how this was achieved.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

It is indeed the GV from SE USA.
It is indeed up ~ 800% YTD.

It seems to have two aspects to the business - maintenance of electric plants and infrastructure and real estate.
I haven't reasearched it in any depth, but I would suspect a lot of its optimism might be coming from the RE portfolio.
The US RE market is showing faint signs of bottoming out and perhaps turning around.
Most of the RE owned by GV is in the worst hit areas - the lowlands of Florida, SE Georgia, etc.
A lot of their holdings are undeveloped land.
Perhaps some big buyer somewhere believes those land values will rise significantly at some point.

Going by the volumes, it does not appear that any large institutions are getting in.
There is always possibility of manipulation.
We have seen and discussed similar patterns - remember Swisher (SWI)?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmn easy to find its history.

it's a storied US goldmining company that divested itself of mine ops only a few years ago.

the Hunt brothers owned it.

it has promoters going back almost a century. They could promote an alligator swamp into central park before ya'll can say ya'll ...

somewhere i caught a whiff of betting track software owned by a hong kong company ...

i declare, it's the sweetest little old granny electric utility repair company in the entire US of A.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

HC and HP. I always mix you two up. I hope you gentlemen realize, anything you read on the internet is not necessarily the whole truth and is old news thus built into the price already. Also, price moves first then follow the fundamentals. Ie: internet is very old news. Trade what you see not what you hear or read or believe. Research is nice but, everyone has already had the same resource you now have.

GV Amex is the one Up 6% today.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

go for it lucie

just 5 hours & 31 minutes left
til you shut down for a whole week


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> go for it lucie
> 
> just 5 hours & 31 minutes left
> til you shut down for a whole week


Hmm! Shut down for a whole week? Are you smoking something? Lol.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> i take it you mean goldfield GV, an electric utility situated in southeast USA.
> 
> although GV might stand for vancouver gold co GV, also listed as GSV in nyc.
> 
> ...


The stock was .25 cents in January. It's been averaging 30-50% months so far this year. Read the chart.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Sampson said:


> I really wish you could start posting with titles like "ABC guaranteed to be up 800% this year"


If you want guarantees in life, better not get out of bed in the morning. Other than that, the best traders in the world will tell you, the golden rule is to trade with the trend. That's good enough for me. Success leaves clues.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Lucy are you being paid to pump these stocks?


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Lucy, please slow down, this is really getting out of hand.

Thank you.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Most people would consider selling at this point and not buying an overextended stock. :stupid: I would rather see a steady increase than a parabolic one, as a strong correction/pullback [or worse] is likely. There are exceptions of course, like when a company makes a big & genuine discovery. 

Anyway, good luck with your 35K shares & congrats on the nice profit you made on ITP.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice $11k profit...


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Dibs said:


> Lucy are you being paid to pump these stocks?


Absolutely I am getting paid! IN PROFITS!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> Lucy, please slow down, this is really getting out of hand.
> 
> Thank you.


Would you rather see more threads on RIMM or FB?

All stocks are bad unless they are going up!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Lucy said:


> Would you rather see more threads on RIMM or FB?
> 
> All stocks are bad unless they are going up!


The direction of the stock is not relevant, nor is the size of the company, but to rephrase my request I would rather see less posts that look like spam and pump.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> The direction of the stock is not relevant, nor is the size of the company, but to rephrase my request I would rather see less posts that look like spam and pump.


That's funny! The direction of the stock is not relevant? Why do you buy stocks then? To chit chat about the fundamentals or the balance sheets? 

There are plenty of companies with great balance sheets yet the sentiment on the stock is low and the stock goes nowhere. Why be married to any stock? The direction of the stock is everything! 

All stocks are BAD unless they are going up! (William Oneil)

I'm with Oneil on this one.


----------



## getchanceandluck (Jul 5, 2012)

Lucy said:


> That's funny! The direction of the stock is not relevant? Why do you buy stocks then? To chit chat about the fundamentals or the balance sheets?
> 
> There are plenty of companies with great balance sheets yet the sentiment on the stock is low and the stock goes nowhere. Why be married to any stock? The direction of the stock is everything!
> 
> ...


Not to be disrespectful or anything to the forum vets, but if you look at the 30 year price record of this stock it is indeed a pump & dump case. That being said Lucy, if one had purchased this stock in January they would have made very good returns. As it's price history indicates however, the price will soon correct (50-60 cents possibly).


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Lucy said:


> That's funny! The direction of the stock is not relevant? Why do you buy stocks then? To chit chat about the fundamentals or the balance sheets?
> 
> .


Oh dear, unfortunately you did not understand a word I said so we are going to leave it at that, please carry on and continue making enemies around here.

Funny, actually in a sense I was defending you from being rudely attacked by others (before the admin edited my post for no good reason), but I see you enjoy being confrontational and my kind advice (or should I say request) fell on deaf ears ;-).

Carry on ;-)


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

getchanceandluck said:


> Not to be disrespectful or anything to the forum vets, but if you look at the 30 year price record of this stock it is indeed a pump & dump case. That being said Lucy, if one had purchased this stock in January they would have made very good returns. As it's price history indicates however, the price will soon correct (50-60 cents possibly).


The trend is your friend until it ends. No stock is ever too high or too high or too low. Why not trade with a predetermined stoploss? That's what I do. I believe technicals precede fundamentals therefore, we will never know if its a pump and dump untill after it is dumped. Having said that, there is usually ample time to get out with profits. Why does it matter if it gets dumped unless you are looking at long term?


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> Oh dear, unfortunately you did not understand a word I said so we are going to leave it at that, please carry on and continue making enemies around here.
> 
> Funny, actually in a sense I was defending you from being rudely attacked by others (before the admin edited my post for no good reason), but I see you enjoy being confrontational and my kind advice (or should I say request) fell on death ears ;-).
> 
> Carry on ;-)


Thanks for defending me from being "rudely attacked." Of course I will confront when being attacked. Everyone should. What in the world could you have posted that the admin felt they needed to edit?


----------



## Axcell (Mar 25, 2011)

It's kind of obvious this particular ticker is a pump and dump, but it's still interesting to watch. Lucy, keep up the posts. Maybe posting where you heard it from would be great also...
Too bad there is no short supply of this particular ticker. 

Stock reminds me of Travelzoo (TZOO) .. that was fun. Followed historical patterns and knew it was a huge pump and dump. It wasn't even a small cap company.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Axcell said:


> It's kind of obvious this particular ticker is a pump and dump, but it's still interesting to watch. Lucy, keep up the posts. Maybe posting where you heard it from would be great also...
> Too bad there is no short supply of this particular ticker.
> 
> Stock reminds me of Travelzoo (TZOO) .. that was fun. Followed historical patterns and knew it was a huge pump and dump. It wasn't even a small cap company.




http://www.thestreet.com/story/11502239/1/goldfield-corp-stock-upgraded-gv.html

Still feel its a pump and dump?


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Lucy said:


> What in the world could you have posted that the admin felt they needed to edit?


Maybe Canadiancapitalist will answer with his reasoning, I simply pointed out the person who is attacking and making fun of you (it's obvious who it is), didn't swear or antything, didn't call anyone names, simply said if you spam less there will be less folks acting nasty towards you.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't care if its a pump & dump or not.
*
You made money. That's what matters.*

Everything else in this thread is *negged*.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> I don't care if its a pump & dump or not.
> *
> You made money. That's what matters.*
> 
> Everything else in this thread is *negged*.


Thanks KaeJS. Bought more today and yesterday. Have 35000 shares now averaging $2.25. Let's see how this breakout goes. Apparently, one of the most twittered stocks.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

^^ I thought you already had 35,000 shares at $2.10?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmmn here we seem to be getting closer to the pump source. Seems to have marked asian influence. Woo hoo those recently disgraced chinese nasdaqqs. Does anybody here remember sino forest on the tsx.

http://geoinvesting.com/activity/geoalerts.aspx.

some of these investing ideas sound sensass. Take that chinese cord blood company. Its chart shows it could be ripe for a promo.

one of the problems with our lucie is that she gets to her pumps far too late in the game. To be really useful here in cmf forum, lucie should have been telling us about GV when it was under a dollar, for example.

chinese cord blood hasn't started any meteoric rise yet. A little treatment from the pumpsters, though, & up it could go.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> hmmmn here we seem to be getting closer to the pump source. Seems to have marked asian influence. Woo hoo those recently disgraced chinese nasdaqqs. Does anybody here remember sino forest on the tsx.
> 
> http://geoinvesting.com/activity/geoalerts.aspx.
> 
> ...


It seems you are more concerned with what others think rather than making your own decisions. That site mentioned it was making a 52 week high and gets a bullish mention from seeking alpha. Big deal. We already new what they observed! Just like we already know RIMM is going down. Lol.

As for getting in at the bottom. Don't be obsessed with catching the full move. You never will. If you are afraid to stay in a 52 week high you can trade the breakouts from consolidation phase or narrowing of bollinger bands. Either way, stocks are good if you make mAke money. Who cares what people think of them. They are not your spouse. Your opinion on a stock will be wrong where as the market is always right. Study some trading books.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> ^^ I thought you already had 35,000 shares at $2.10?



I only got a partial fill when I originally posted that. (my mistake) I completed my fill yesterday on the breakout from the cup and handle.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

a pumpz friday:

ITP.TO 8.03 dn .07
ARNA 11.11 dn .24
ELLI 19.03 dn .20
GV 2.53 up .08

& lucie won't you please pay attention to the suggestion. Get the mobsters to do something in chinese cord blood. You know what to ask for. A little manipELLItion.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Like I said before stop. Stop trolling. Go pump your own stock picks. I suppose the only good stocks are the ones you agree with and are invested in. They have no manipulation because you so smartly read so many nice things about them on the Internet. Of course we must believe everything we read on the net.

You and I will never agree. I do not care if my stock picks or yours are manipulated or not. I just want to make money from them. Im not married to them as you are. I also do not have a need to be right about the company as you do. If they don't behave the way I like them to, I am out and on to the next.

I do stocks to make money only. Life is too short. To me, the market is always right. Doesnt matter what I think.

By the way. Since it is a fact that most of the big money is made from a trend. Exactly how would you trade a trend before its a trend? As in buying GV below $1! By getting a hot tip from the internet perhaps?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Lucy, nevermind humble. 

I still haven't figured out if humble even looks at the market or if humble is just concerned with writing the next Alice in Marketland post.

All stocks are manipulated.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lucie how could you get all agitated & call this trolling.

this is a legitimate piece of reportage. Market prices do not lie.




> a pumpz friday:
> 
> ITP.TO 8.03 dn .07
> ARNA 11.11 dn .24
> ...


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

[ Trade what you see .

Hi Lucy,
happy to see your making money, 
From your qoute above "trade what you see" The problem with that is "who am I to think & judge"? I look around me & see all this technology & Iam not responsible for any of it. That might work for the ivory tower intellects & those responsible for bringing us into the high tech world.

You also mention "the trend is your friend" I cant follow a trend & make money. If I follow the trend of what everyone else is doing I find I will lose money. The trend of stocks, etfs rallying without being on board untill they have finished rallying then buying @ the top then selling @ the bottom I cant see working. 

What can the little guy do when they live in a sea of self doubt & confusion always thinking they have found the holly grail when they join the masses when they see the majority buying something differnt this time yet the other times didnt work ? In 2000 tech didnt work, the U.S real estate did not work in 07, Eventually something has to work ?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I posted the above post because it is easier to see yourself in others. I think one of the biggest mistakes investors make is not trusting in thier own eyes & being independent thinkers. Sorry for those that did not like this approach.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucy said:


> 1. The trend is your friend until it ends.
> 2. Why not trade with a predetermined stoploss? That's what I do.
> 3. there is usually ample time to get out with profits.


1. Yes, except that trend can sharply end on the same day, at 4:00 p.m & before you sell. That is why I'm not too attracted to stocks that have risen to the moon [penny or not] in a relatively short period of time without any concrete news [there are exceptions ofc].

2. Except that trailing stops don't work as well after/before market hours, do they? What happens if your predetermined stop was 10%, but the stock plunges much lower in after-trading hours? [Not at all unusual these days btw]. Your trailing stop would get executed at the market order.

http://www.moneyshow.com/investing/...23511/When-Stop-Losses-Dont-Stop-Your-Losses/

3. On the same day, yes and/or with limited losses.

May I do a little pumping of my own? 

- *RNN:* traded this stock last year, but abandoned it when it fell to penny status, but it's now making a small come back with an IND application [investigational new drug] to treat advanced/metastatic tumors, so it's on my watch-list. :encouragement: or :stupid:

http://www.rexahn.com/cms/index.php...irst-in-class-p68-helicase-inhibitor-rx-5902/


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Lucy,
Are you able to post a chat using semilogarithmatic scale for price ? It would be interesting to see if it has started going parabolic on the semilog chart. Of course it might not go parabole. Parobolic moves end with a dramatic refersal. There are all differnt ways to play the market some might calculate a stop by using price & time squared when the market rises in a parabolic arc. Iam not smart enough to reduce the risk of loss in a parobolic move up with the use of a stop & with a single stock that is magnified 10 fold. I dont play them. There are a few highly skilled players that do amazing with them though. Congradulations if your able to do it. Your among the few.

I think the easy money that is made in a parabolic move is using options to short the move. But I would only place the short when the parabolic arc is going almost straight up was close to the parabol line containing the move & little time was left for the parabole line to travel to the right of the chart. Of course the right option would have to be used. This stock is not there yet & might never be. I am often wrong & would not put much on the table.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> ^^ I thought you already had 35,000 shares at $2.10?


Ah, we are finally getting somewhere.
Lucy's claims don't seem to add up.
Between the 15,000 bought on 26th June (Tues.) and the 20,000 bought on 27th June (Wed.), it took her over a week to realize that she doesn't have 35,000 shares?
And if her order filled on this Friday, it could not have filled anywhere near $2.10 - probably closer to $2.50.
Even if we assume that $2.10 is indeed the average for 35,000 shares, the total capital invested is nearly $75K.

Between GV, ARNA and the ITP, we are getting quite speculative, aren't we?

Anything else as interesting?
Do tell (before it hits 800%).


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> Ah, we are finally getting somewhere.
> Lucy's claims don't seem to add up.
> Between the 15,000 bought on 26th June (Tues.) and the 20,000 bought on 27th June (Wed.), it took her over a week to realize that she doesn't have 35,000 shares?
> And if her order filled on this Friday, it could not have filled anywhere near $2.10 - probably closer to $2.50.
> ...


I now have 35,000 shares at an average of $2.2644 to be exact. I may add more as she advances. It didn't take me two weeks to notice. I simply posted when I thought my fill was complete. Yes I bought more at $2.49 thus my higher average.
Also got back in on ITP with 3800 shares @ $8.16.

Interesting!? HOLYCOW (for Humble Pie) That would be ARNA! Take a look at the YTD chart. This girl has doubled 4 times since February and may be ready to do it again soon within the next 5-10 trading days. Don't own any yet but seriously considering averaging in.

(Mr Crump. Are you as transparent with your holdings??)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucy said:


> HOLYCOW (for Humble Pie) That would be ARNA! Take a look at the YTD chart. This girl has doubled 4 times since February and may be ready to do it again soon within the next 5-10 trading days. Don't own any yet but seriously considering averaging in.


HolyCow, ARNA is definitely a 'girl' & you would be right as the word ends in 'a'. 

HP & HC know all about the stock as I have been trading the stock and posting about it since March when it was $3+, and they probably knew way before as well, given that the stock had previously been in the news, like in 2010 when the FDA had originally rejected the drug. What happened to the $1K you invested just prior to its drug approval? I believe the stock dropped about 30% after you bought, so did your trailing stop worked? If not, then you would have taken part in the jump to $13.50 the day of its approval.

Careful as some stocks go way down after approval for x,y,z reasons [like HGSI for example], especially since the move-up prior to approval had been significant, as was the case with ARNA.

http://investing.money.msn.com/investments/stock-price?symbol=hgsi&

With respect to partial-fills, which has been the case the last few days even with much higher volume stocks, the order status screen immediately shows me: Part Fill /CXL, which never changes unless the order has filled in full. I rarely get partial-fills and was surprised when I got one for one of my big stocks last Friday, but in the end, all got filled on the same day, hence avoided double commission fees.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lucie what is the point of checking the stock reports to see which are the recent big movers HOLY COW among unknown stocks, then rushing over here to shout that you just bought HOLY COW at the top.

like i said, better to find these lollipops when they are still little jelly beans, don't U think.

ps i am loving your call in ARNA. This stock, you say, "has doubled 4 times ... and may be ready to do it again soon within the next 5-10 trading days." 

do you realize this means ARNA at $72 HOLY COW by friday 20 july 2012.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

It may be on its way to one more double in July. That's by observing the pattern on the daily chart since February.
Toronto Gal; I still have my small share as I was late to the party and bought in slightly higher than Fridays price.
To be honest, when I posted about the stock earlier, forgot I actually owned it. I was scanning for clean fast trending stocks while visiting my parents and noticed it was #4 on year to date permance.

Humble; ARNA is not just a recent big mover as you say. If you look at the YTD chart you can see she doubled from Under $1 to $2, $2 to around $3.50, $3.00 to $6.00, then $6.00 to $12.00. Not absolute bottoms and tops but you get my point.
Humble; seems as you are talking investing in the fundamental knowledge of these companies as I am talking technical trading. I trade likely patterns which are likely to re occur, the trend. Of course I am sticking my neck out that ARNA may double again but I do not care as this is how I choose to trade. That is why I bought in GV at the bottom of the cup and handle as I feel she will appreciate by her patterned 20-50% moves per month.

By the way, GV was ranked # 1 for appreciation YTD with volume over 200,000 SPD, 8-900%. 

TG; as for the partial fill, I do much of my trading from my iPhone and did not notice fill was partial. It was a limit order where there was not sufficiant shares traded at my price that day. Regardless, I am disclosing I own 35,000 shares averaged at $2.26.44.

I am a little torn as I typically do not like to jinx my trades by discussing them up fron. Silly I know as I also believe I have little influence on the market. But I have repeatedly read that it is good practice to journal our trades and thoughts and this seems to be the most entertaining way for me to do it. If i do not like it I may go silent once again. Silly superstition, I know but this is serious business to me.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

With ARNA, the pattern I noticed was he doubling in price followed by the profit taking/pullbacks/consolidation for 20-30 trading days, once again followed by the doubling in price again. The consolidation lasted 20-30 days and the breakouts lasted 6-9 days. If you look at the recent price action From June 24 to present, she is forming a bullish triangle with noticeable higher lows. The conservative way to trade this would be to have entered the trade at $10 or better waiting for the breakout above the resistance level somewheres in the $12's range. Nothing wrong with buying shares at $10.00 making a fast 20% with a return to $12:00 simply as a worst case scenario even without without a further breakout. If she breaks out and repeats her pattern she may go to $18.00-$24.00 all within 2 trading weeks. Nice exit target. 

Humble Pie; in your response to your comment where you say wouldn't it be best to buy before sticks have appreciated. Of course but why buy APPLE? Because it is in a fabulous trend which will probably continue!
Yes backed by fundamentals and those fundamentals may continue but if APPLE was not in that trend no one would care. There are plenty of companies with great fundamentals/balance sheets but ugly charts and price action and no trend. They are bad investments and bad trades.

William Oneil....all stocks are bad unless they go up. (to paraphrase)

Disclosure; I do own ARNA as well as GV stock and these are only my trading ideas. Trade at your own risk/loss and do not blame me if you lose money!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

from my perspective, whatever chart patterns ARNA presented YTD are irrelevant. The post-FDA decision ARNA is now a radically reconfigured company. Its price henceforward will depend on actual sales of lorcaserin, not on speculation over fda approval.

those remarks that test results produced only a 5% weight loss are disconcerting, to say the least. I would like to ask our pharma expert t.gal, is this true ? test subjects lost only 5% ? then, even worse, they gained it all back ?

HOLY COW what kind of a useless drug is that. The target market should be permanent weight loss in the morbidly obese, not 7 cosmetic pounds off some already rail-thin narcissist in new york city.

next thing U know nyc eateries are going to be serving up lorcaserin lunches & the swell cocktail will be the Ell.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah....so you believe markets are fair and efficient. Then If you are correct about the ARNA drug and the markets being efficient then the stock has been a classic manipulated pump and dump.
Time will tell.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> I would like to ask our pharma expert t.gal, is this true ? test subjects lost only 5%? then, even worse, they gained it all back?


HOLYCOW, I'm confused, is this the ARNA thread or GV? :tickled_pink:

Geez, I'm not an MD, I just interpret what I read, but IMO, it's too early to tell as: 1) the drug is not yet marketed, and 2) the company has to conduct 6 additional post-marketing studies after the drug is in use to determine safety with respect to heart attacks/strokes. 

Abbott Laboratories' previously approved drug, Meridia, was in fact taken off the market a couple of years ago as the drug showed significant risk of heart problems; 15 years ago, another 2 drugs were withdrawn and other drugs, like Sanofi-Aventis' Acomplia, were simply discontinued in the research stage due to psychiatric side effects, so time will tell if Belviq will work; it's simply too early to knock it down or praise it IMHO.

http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm228812.htm
http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety...ormationforPatientsandProviders/ucm179871.htm

BUT, considering the potential side effects of any new drug, would the FDA approve a drug [1st one in 13 years], that would hardly have an impact? And would a company spend millions in research a 2nd time for nothing? The clinical data did indicate that patients tested lost at least 5% body weight, and so I gather it was significant enough for the FDA to have approved it. Belviq is supposed to control appetite by activating brain receptors for the naturally occurring chemical in the brain called 'serotonin', which regulates brain functions such as: appetite/memory/mood/sleep. It is also supposed to target only the serotonin that affects appetite. Another company, Vivus, is currently testing their own drug, Qnexa, but seeking out the serotonin receptors that affect not only appetite [currently awaiting FDA decision due later this month], but also diabetes and sleep apnea]. 

*How is a medicine approved by FDA?*

"The company then sends FDA's Center for Drug Evaluation and Research (CDER) the data from these tests to prove the drug is safe and effective for its intended use. A team of CDER physicians, statisticians, chemists, pharmacologists, and other scientists reviews the company's data and proposed labeling. If this review establishes that a drug's health benefits outweigh its known risks, the drug is approved for sale."
http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/ResourcesForYou/Consumers/ucm054420.htm


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> HOLYCOW, I'm confused, is this the ARNA thread or GV? :tickled_pink:
> 
> BUT, considering the potential side effects of any new drug, would the FDA approve a drug [1st one in 13 years], that would hardly have an impact? And would a company spend millions in research a 2nd time for nothing? The clinical data did indicate that patients tested lost at least 5% body weight, and so I gather it was significant enough for the FDA to have approved it.



yes we are in the wrong thread but i like chaos.

in the ARNA thread MD pmrEdmonton refers to the 5% weight loss after 13 weeks & says trial subjects put the weight back on when trial was stopped. 

i believe U then asked could patients not continue beyond 13 weeks [so as to keep the weight off] but it would not surprise me if long-term use of the medication like years & years if patients don't learn to reform their lifestyle would be the use most likely to trigger the serious cardiovascular probs.

would a pharma go to such lengths, costs & trouble to produce nothing more than a designer drug ? i say Sure they would, if they thought the product would s.e.l.l.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> 1. yes we are in the wrong thread but i like chaos.
> 2. would a pharma go to such lengths, costs & trouble to produce nothing more than a designer drug ? i say Sure they would, if they thought the product would s.e.l.l.


1. If you like chaos, in that case, check out the RNN pumping I did on July 7th, on this very thread, but remember I pumped it in 'the jelly beans stage'. 

Remember also, not for the fainthearted, only the: :stupid:

2. Maybe not anymore....

"The DOJ alleges that from 1998 to 2003, GSK illegally marketed the drug Paxil for the treatment of depression in minors, even though the Federal Drug Administration never approved the medicine for children. The department also claims that Wellbutrin, a drug approved only for Major Depressive Disorder, was promoted for weight loss and the treatment of sexual dysfunction."

http://www.depauliaonline.com/natio...lion-in-healthcare-fraud-settlement-1.2880101


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> ... check out the RNN pumping I did on July 7th, on this very thread



you did indeed.
it was classic Toronto.gal.

come from behind late last week, fleet of foot, faster than a kenyan runner, stk @ .65, laughing jelly beans all the way.

stk this am nearing .79.
olympic Gold.
each:


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Just to chime in here a bit on ARNA but my big worry about the drug's ultimate potential is whether the drug companies decide that they should include it in their plans. They may very well decide not to cover it as the expenses may be too high versus an uncertain clinical benefit. That is, unless they can go on to show reduction in other diseases associated with obesity I am not sure the drug coverage companies will feel they should cover it.

Now there very likely will be off-label use to the "last 10 pounds" crowd but I wonder if they will be committed to lifelong use of the drug as weight lost appears to come back upon cessation of the drug. 

I actually think all of these efforts to treat obesity with a medication are going to end up in failure because of the complexity of the disease itself. These people have to learn a whole new set of habits to be successful between food choices, portion size and regular exercise. The current content of our overly processed food and our modern sedentary lifestyles are likely the culprits but that is a huge cultural shift that occurred over the last 40 years that cannot be undone. I know some research has suggested that the key to increasing exercise was the design of cities and neighbourhoods. Those are designed to encourage regular walking will be successful while those that encourage driving will end up as failures.

Right now I know that I have no intention of prescribing this medication to any patient until 5 years of safety data are available. When you are using such a drug you want to be extra sure that it is not causing any significant harm to people in long-term use and that data won't be around for awhile. I don't want my patients to be the drug company's guinea pigs again.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Yahoo message board has much rumour of buyout at $35 (spec) touted on CNBC.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lucie stop spamming

there's no buyout rumour


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Lucy said:


> buyout at $35


I have some _excellent _ocean-front property in Kansas you _must_ buy right now.
I'll even throw in the paddle boat and the rubber duckie.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Did you read yahoo before you made that false statement. It's a RUMOR, not a fact. Get your facts straight before you accuse me of spamming and not knowing how to read. Did you even check? 
Did I give you permission to play with my forum name. You would not like what I can do to yours so keep off. My patience is at an end with you.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> I have some _excellent _ocean-front property in Kansas you _must_ buy right now.
> I'll even throw in the paddle boat and the rubber duckie.


I stated a fact that there are rumors re: this on other sites. Why don't you go use your childish sarcasm and insults on those who originated the rumors and see what they do to you.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> I have some _excellent _ocean-front property in Kansas you _must_ buy
> right now.
> I'll even throw in the paddle boat and the rubber duckie.


One very good reason I do not trade fundamentals and rumors. It's all subjective. I just brought it up for all you rumor and info traders. What if you are the only smart guy in a sea of takers. The stock still goes up. Right mr Crump. 
I really could care less. I trade price action.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> I have some _excellent _ocean-front property in Kansas you _must_ buy right now.
> I'll even throw in the paddle boat and the rubber duckie.





humble_pie said:


> lucie stop spamming
> 
> there's no buyout rumour


Really think you are smart?
( this is the last I post on ARNA in this thread as Toronto Gal is right. It does not belong here.)

Is Merck (MRK) to be the spoiler for Pfizer (PFE) in buy out war for Arena Pharmaceuticals (ARNA)
Sierra World Equity Review throws out a curve ball in the ever increasing and mounting saga of which major pharmaceutical company will be the eventual winner in a bidding war to buy out Arena Pharmaceuticals.*Arena Pharmaceuticals due to their newly FDA approved obesity weight loss drug, Belviq, have in Sierra World Equity Review's opinion become the hottest potential buyout in the biotech sector.*Sierra World Equity Review ventures that Pfizer is the leading candidate and we believe that Arena Pharmaceuticals and Pfizer are already in discussions. However for those of you who did not know, back in 2009 Merck & Co. Inc., collaborated together in the development of a drug MK-1903 a niacin*receptor agonist to treat atherosclerosis.*Merck broke off collaboration of that project in December of 2009. At the time management at Arena was quoted as saying*"We are disappointed that the trial results did not lead to further development of this program, but it has been a pleasure to work with Merck and we welcome the opportunity to collaborate again," said Jack Lief, Arena's President and Chief Executive Officer. "We continue to focus on our other internal and partnered programs and the FDA approval of our lead drug candidate, lorcaserin for weight management." Well as we all know Arena Pharmaceuticals stunned the biotech industry when lorcaserin now (Belviq) became the first obesity drug to be approved in over a decade by the FDA. Merck was quoted at the time of discontinuation of MK-1903*"This collaboration has led to excellent scientific interaction," said Dr. Andrew Plump, Vice President Cardiovascular Franchise Worldwide Discovery Head, Merck Research Laboratories. "We look forward to the possibility of partnering with Arena in the future."
Sierra World Equity Review projects that there is the VERY REAL possibility that Merck may try to leverage there past workings and internal contacts with folks at*Arena Pharmaceuticals to bump out Pfizer and get the inside spot in any buyout war.*In 2011 the Merck received acclaim when it won the "Facility of the Year" award for the integration of its global clinical supplies manufacturing, packing, and warehouse building located in Summit NJ.*Please check back for continuing updates on*Arena Pharmaceuticals, Merck and Pfizer! We will continue to highlight these companies going forward and also examine any additional large pharmaceutical companies that may have an interest in buying out Arena Pharmaceuticals.
Sierra World Equity Review currently hold no positions in any of the companies mentioned in this report. *
Sierra World Equity Review at 2:13 AM
Share


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Lucy said:


> Yahoo message board has much rumour of buyout at $35 (spec) touted on CNBC.


morning lucie this is the GV thread so that $35 buyout rumour reads like a GV pump.

even when they're posting here about rexahn or arna by mistake, they say so. But ... you didn't.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Lucy
you seam to know your stuff. Iam starting to wonder if the reason your not being treated fairly is due to the fact the guys running this site want to only talk fundamentals & news events. Thats where the money is. How often do you see a head line regarding a stock is forming a cup & handle. The people running this site are they interested in the truth that does not sell as well or getting high traffic to get money from all the adds posted? People dont want to hear that fundamentals dont work & Humple_ Pie maybe wants to tell them what they want to hear.

Robert Prechtor set the all time record for the United States trading championships & was voted guru of the decade during the 1980s by CNBC & in one of his books he mentions a kid with a ruler can make a lot of money in the market. His books are often recomended by the top traders. There are a lot of successfull traders that draw lines on a chart. I mention it here & either the people running this site have no understanding of how to use lines on charts or else banned me because talking technical does not bring in the traffic.

Avrex if you want to ban me for bringing up the ruler when one of the gratest investors ever "Gan" drew "Gan lines" on the charts go ahead & ban me.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

newbie won't you please tell us how your rullers & your cupps gave you all those great big screaming gains in FAZZY & BIRCHCLIFF ...


----------

